# DHEA and clomid



## believeinit (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi girls

I've asked this question on a few occasions and got no answer, can theses be taken on same cycle? Also should u take asprin as I read dhea can clot blood? Do u take dhea throughout cycle

Has anyone done this or had success

Thanks


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, didn't want to read and run,

I am currently taking DHEA but am no longer on Clomid so wont be much help re that. I didn't know about the aspirin thing, have you googled it or has someone told you this?

The best people to ask are the doctors that have prescribed you the clomid. I know it is not recommended to take clomid alongside other herbal supplements such as Agnus Castus. 

However I also know that asking the docs doesn't get you anywhere either at times   

It really isn't a straight forward journey this ttc malarkey!!


----------

